# Serial IR Port & Checkoff Program?



## MINI-IZED (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello all, first post here so bear with me. I have two questions.

1) Is it possible to configure my HDR 212s unused IR port into a serial port? I have a project that would work better if I have two serial ports.

2) Is there a hack out there that allows a check off system in the Now Playing screen? There are two people in my household and we dont get a chance to watch recordings at the same time, so after one of us watches something we could go to the Now playing screen and check off that show. When there is two check marks I know I can safely delete that show.


----------



## MINI-IZED (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone??


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. The IR port is there in a jack. Besides, there is no UART for a second serial port stock.

However, it is my understanding that one can be connected to the factory test port (card edge network card attaches to).


----------



## MINI-IZED (Dec 11, 2005)

classicsat said:


> No. The IR port is there in a jack. Besides, there is no UART for a second serial port stock.
> 
> However, it is my understanding that one can be connected to the factory test port (card edge network card attaches to).


I figured that it was a long shot but I had to ask.  Now how about the check off idea? Has anyone seen this done?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There are TWP modules that can tell if a recording has been viewed, but adding such a feature to the Now Playing list would require UI modifications, which are rarely, if ever, done, due to their release/build specificity (among other reasons).

On further consideration, I suppose that if you had a running program that periodically checked each recording to see if it was viewed, you could edit the program name or description by adding a key phrase. The only problem is that I don't think you can tell how many times a recording has been played, or even if it was watched in its entirety.


----------

